# Want to be a Boston police officer?



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Want to be a Boston police officer?
Friday, December 10, 2004

Boston Mayor Thomas M. Menino and Police Commissioner Kathleen M. O'Toole announce that the Commonwealth of Massachusetts' Human Resource Division is accepting applications for a new entry-level police officer examination.

Any individual who desires to become a Boston police officer must take and successfully pass this examination. The examination will be administered on Saturday, April 30.

Applicants must be at least 19 years of age as of April 4, and must be younger that age 32 as of April 30, in order to be appointed as a Boston Police officer. Candidates must possess a high school diploma or equivalency certificate approved by the Commonwealth of Massachusetts Department of Education or three years in the armed services of the United States. Candidates must pass a comprehensive background investigation, a medical examination and a physical abilities test prior to appointment.

The commonwealth has set its initial application fee at $60, and the deadline for applying is Feb. 21. However, any individual filing an application after this date will be charged an additional $25 processing fee. Applications will not be accepted after April 4. Consequently, all candidates are encouraged to apply as soon as possible. All applications must be accompanied by a money order, bank check, credit card payment or by a completed fee waiver form.

Payment by money order or bank check should be made payable to the Commonwealth of Massachusetts. No cash or personal checks will be accepted.

Police officer candidates may apply for this examination, using a Visa or Mastercard, online at the Human Resource Division Web site: www.csexam.hrd.state.ma.us/hrd/. Applications are also being accepted at the Human Resource Division, One Ashburton Place, Boston.

Menino and O'Toole strongly urge those individuals seeking a career in law enforcement to apply to take this examination. O'Toole will be deploying a number of Boston Police officers to serve as recruiters. These officers will be responsible for visiting all of Boston's neighborhoods and will be encouraging participation in this examination and answering questions relative to a potential career in the Boston Police Department.

For more information, call the Boston Police Department's Human Resource Division at 617-343-4677.


----------



## Wannabe1 (Aug 8, 2004)

It's too bad that they don't mention that you don't have a snowball's chance in hell if you don't live in Boston a year prior to the test.


----------



## nixon3535 (Aug 29, 2004)

Someone told me ( dont know if this is true) that for the cops and fire exams you should put boston because most residents who live in Boston are here for business and so forth, not for law enforcement? Feedback?


----------



## Ranger2 (Aug 13, 2004)

I live in Boston.. I am a resident.. I have taken the exams since I have been 19.. I have scored 99's and 100's.. . and never received a nice little post card from HR... Soo to answer your question.. You really don't have a snowballs chance.. take it from me.. burnt by the system many many many times


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

Your friend is dead wrong.


----------



## marlboroughpd (Dec 4, 2004)

You got a chance, the probablitiy of getting selected though is minimal because of all the people applying.


----------



## Ranger2 (Aug 13, 2004)

Let me tell you about chance.....Mr. Probability...

26 yrs in the city.. every male generation in my family was either Fire or Police in the City of Boston... My father is totaly disabled off the job.. my grandfater died of work related injuries... I sit on my town's board located in the City of Boston, I know many politiciains and jdges, I am EMT-Certified.. hold a JD.. admitted to the bar... an aux for a dept, have my certs.. R/I acad.. and guess what you know what my probability is
3,000,000,000 to 1 . Me being the 1 against everyone else. :evil: 

I learned my lesson I am not wasting a spot for Boston.. New residency for me


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

I feel your pain Ranger2. I started out on my Civil Circus Police Odyssey back in 1997 while I was a resident of The People's Republic of Cambridge. Scored well on the first test and got nothing. I improved to a 99 on the second test and was ecstatic that I got a card in the mail. Only one problem, I moved within a year of the test....lucky me. So, say bye bye to Cambridge PD. At this point I was claiming residency in EVerett and have gotten a perfect score, 100, on the last 2 tests. Not bad, huh? Well, Everett wasn't hiring. Now, my chances are dwindling......I only have so many chances after all. That 32 year old age limit is on the horizon. I have since moved into Boston (before the 1 year deadline, thank you) because I figure that they hire more often. My fingers are double crossed, especially now that they don't have to abide by the affirmative action court ruling. I hear that BPD wants a class in fall of 2005, which would be right after the rankings for the 2005 test come out. So, I pray that I score well enough and my bachelor's degree, possible Master's and R/I Academy help me this time. Don't worry Ranger2, you're a sharp fellow, your time will come......Keep The Faith.


----------



## Ranger2 (Aug 13, 2004)

Soxrock.... Thank god someone feels my pain... As I like to say.. we are all disgruntled guys who are products of the Civil Circus.. All we can do is keep the faith.....


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

I'll have to say that Boston is the place to be...esp cant beat the $$, I moved to Boston back in November of 03 and am currently working on my Veteran's preference for the up coming exam. Right now I'm finishing up my training at the Security Forces Academy here in sh*ty ole San Antonio TX, then back to Mass for 180 days active duty, so hopefully I'll be in the BPD Academy of 100 (or so ) in October time frame, so good luck to all the rest out there who are hoping to get in, maybe we'll have a decent chance this time with the AA crap out the window!


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Apparently Boston is hiring right now because the guy that works days opposite of me is finishing up his application and taking the PAT next weekend. This Isn't just word of mouth he showed me all of the paperwork. So they are gonna be putting a class together off of the current list.

Scott :rock:


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

Trying to get all my ducks in a row for the october class (wish me luck) and after being sentanced to 6 months in pergatory aka Lackland AFB San Antonio TX for training I better get on the job!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

yeah usmc the Ft Lost in the woods sux.

damn gil w/ the title of this thread i thought u were giving out badges... damn i thought this was gonna b easy


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

oh yeah, gotta love the AF girls. eod school is a joint service school at eglin AFB in FL, San-anne is great also. the air force has some great posts unlike Army and the Corp.


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

Great posts huh? Obviously no one here has been stationed at Minot or F.E. Warren...yea, "great". :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2005)

i am currently a usmc mp stationed on mcbh hawaii camp smith is there any way possible i could get the test sent out here.


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

usmc5811";p="55236 said:


> i am currently a usmc mp stationed on mcbh hawaii camp smith is there any way possible i could get the test sent out here.


No. Civil Service doesnt mail out tests anymore. Youll have to take a make up exam at a later date. Check out the HRD website for details.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

yeah what bill said, i was rather upset about that also. any who i said SOME great posts- they also have some assed up posts. but it doesn't matter where it is cause the AF chickies there.


----------

